# dash wiring Q in mk3 VR6 swap. wires without a home.



## kreuzer (May 20, 2001)

hey guys, I was wondering if anone can help with this...
I'm doing a VR swap into my 4-door 97 Golf. it's a 98 motor with 35K. after installing the engine wiring harness, and feedign everything through the firewall, and plugging everything into the fuse/relay blockI have a few wires left that don't go anywhere on the body harness.
obviously, the engine harness came from a car with all the bells and whistles, cruise control, A/C, MFA , ABS, airbags and so on. The car that this is going into is a lower trim level Canadian model that has no A/C (from factory), no airbags, no cruise, no MFA, no ABS. I was expecting there to be some extra wiring from the engine harness, but I'd like to make sure I know what these are, before I write them off as of no use to me. 
here are a couple of pics:








here are 3 single wires ...








It's hard to see due to the flash, but the blue connector one has a blusish-grey stripe and white stripe, the brown connector one has a brown/white stripes and the other one has a yellow/black wire. 
If anyone has any input that woudl be great. TIA


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: dash wiring Q in mk3 VR6 swap. wires without a home. (kreuzer)*

I have the same problem with my cabrio vr6 swap. THere are about 4 wires that wont plug into anything. My digicam is broken so I cant get a pic of it. I will have to check and see if they are the same wires or not. Anyways, free bump for you


----------



## Fast2.0L (Oct 12, 1999)

*Re: dash wiring Q in mk3 VR6 swap. wires without a home. (corradobomb)*

The Connector with two wires, one blk/wht and one blk/grn plugs into cluster or rear harness. I can't remember but it's for your turnsignals. If you can tell what connectors they run back to on the fuse block I might be able to help you out more. I can tell you most of those single connectors aren't used.


_Modified by Fast2.0L at 6:40 PM 9-25-2004_


----------



## vwscottro (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: dash wiring Q in mk3 VR6 swap. wires without a home. (kreuzer)*

Ohhhh! I've been here before.
the purple/white is from pin #51 of the ecu it goes to the instrument cluster what it does, I don't know. The vehicle speed and tach signals are accounted for so I can only guess what it does.
The black/yellow should be check engine light.
what color are the wire associated with the brown and blue connectors?
the turquiose connector, I believe is for data communication (where a scanner can be hooked up) but that is only a portion of that harness. the 98 it came out of should have the rest.
I am doing this by memory so I may not be 100% accurate. A bentley manual for the 98 might come in handy for this one.


----------



## vwscottro (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: dash wiring Q in mk3 VR6 swap. wires without a home. (Fast2.0L)*

If you spend the time, research it well, and do it right ALL the connectors will be used. The wires may have to be spliced. Of course, the swap may not require it to run, but may be necessary for fuel calculation, etc.


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: dash wiring Q in mk3 VR6 swap. wires without a home. (vwscottro)*

The BLUE/WHITE single connector is the *MOST* important, it is the speed sensor signal from the cluster, to the ECU, this stupid wire will do a cut-off of your engine if you stay 10 seconds in same gear past 5000rpm, this wire should be connected in W-1










_Modified by zaskar at 4:15 PM 9-27-2004_


----------



## kreuzer (May 20, 2001)

*Re: dash wiring Q in mk3 VR6 swap. wires without a home. (zaskar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zaskar* »_The BLUE/WHITE single connector is the *MOST* important, it is the speed sensor signal from the cluster, to the ECU, this stupid wire will do a cut-off of your engine if you stay 10 seconds in same gear past 5000rpm, this wire should be connected in W-1









_Modified by zaskar at 4:15 PM 9-27-2004_

you know...I was wondering abotu that. There is a green connector on the original motor harness that plugs into that slot. The one and only wire on that connector is a blue/white wire. That green connector is not present on the GLX engien harness that I have put in, therefore leaving the slot empty. I guess I shoudl splice the connector into that wire then...
Thanks for the help guys. I'll bump this up maybe others have somethign to add to this.


----------



## kreuzer (May 20, 2001)

*Re: dash wiring Q in mk3 VR6 swap. wires without a home. (vwscottro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwscottro* »_Ohhhh! I've been here before.
the purple/white is from pin #51 of the ecu it goes to the instrument cluster what it does, I don't know. The vehicle speed and tach signals are accounted for so I can only guess what it does.
The black/yellow should be check engine light.
what color are the wire associated with the brown and blue connectors?
the turquiose connector, I believe is for data communication (where a scanner can be hooked up) but that is only a portion of that harness. the 98 it came out of should have the rest.
I am doing this by memory so I may not be 100% accurate. A bentley manual for the 98 might come in handy for this one. 

the brown connector has a brown/white wire. I think we just solved the blue one in the post above. as for the turquise one, I'll chec the dash harness and see what wires go to the vag-com plug...


----------

